# Happy single or happy alone?



## TxGypsy

Some folks on this forum profess to be happy singles. I wonder how many of y'all are also alone...as in nobody else lives with you. 

I notice that some of the folks on here will mention children in other posts. So while some folks are single, they are not alone. I am wondering if there is a correlation between being content with being single and having someone else in the house so that you are not alone.


----------



## no really

Guess I fall into the happy single and I live alone.


----------



## homefire2007

Yup. My youngest is almost eighteen, I've been single for thirteen years and haven't seriously taken stock of my single state. You tend to throw all your resources into the children: financially, emotionally and mentally. I haven't regretted it but find myself at this juncture in my life entertaining the idea of an unsingle state. But then again. There is so much I want to do, if there is one thing I've learned there is plenty I can do on my own. But it would be nice to share with a partner.


----------



## Twp.Tom

All by myself here, I sometimes go for days, without even seeing other people, or talking to them-mostly in the winter. I get out much more in the nicer weather. For the most part, I am Happy, I guess I am just like everyone else-Life has its ups and downs.* I am so grateful, for what I have enjoyed so far*, and I try to be optimistic about the future*


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm kind of a happy person in general, I just happen to live alone.


----------



## FarmboyBill

An alone satisfied single. NEVER been happy, so cant claim to know the emotion.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Don't know if I'd describe myself as happy or content, but either way, I'm usually alone around here. I live in fear of one of the boys wanting to come back home, especially after I let my nephew bunk here for a month last year. It was like I got my house back when he went home.


----------



## WhyNot

I'm happy, single, and living alone. Kid moved out about 6 years ago or so. It's weird. But not bad most of the time.


----------



## viggie

I'm single and have lived alone since college. As an introvert, neither really bothers me. I do need time to myself to recharge, but I'm also finally ready to find a partner.


----------



## Twp.Tom

FarmboyBill said:


> An alone satisfied single. NEVER been happy, so cant claim to know the emotion.


That's sad Bill, I hope that you can find Happiness Brother* Don't ya have any 'good memories', even if they are memories, you can be Happy to have had them? Don't give up Hope for tomorrow*


----------



## oneraddad

I'm a happy, single, mountain hermit that watches his Grandkids every Monday and Tuesday, but lives alone. I was happy when I was married, I was happy when I was divorced and raising my kids and I'm going to be happy tomorrow.


----------



## summerdaze

I'm living with and sharing expenses with another lady my age for about a year now. I think living with someone helped tremendously with the winter blues I get. This winter has been LONG, but I did ok.
I'm fairly contented with a place on my own, but I think I'm happier living with others. I like having someone to talk to at the end of the day.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Tom, how can I find happy if I never knew the emotion. The best times of my life were in between 1955 and 1965. Those were when I was the most contented. I WOULD have been happiest then IF I hadn't had severe asthma, and IF I hadn't had to go to HS. SO, when one thinks about the happiest times, and narrows down a few years, IF they REALLY think about it, they'll find things that wernt good in those years also. It all just evens out I guess, BUT, after alls said and done, Those were the best years.
Course, now I barely remember them. Its just a section of life that I remember cause ive always remembered that time, back to when I remembered why I remembered that time as the best.
Sorry to have fused ya lol.


----------



## Terri in WV

I've been widowed for over 7 years, but have 4 kids at home. With my oldest being handicapped, most likely she'll always be living with me.

I've always been one that is quite content with my own company. After getting married, I found that I was not impressed with 24/7 living arrangements. Once again though, it might have had something to do with who I married. When he decided to drive OTR, I discovered the best of both worlds. Being alone through the week and wedded benefits on the weekends.


----------



## nehimama

I'm just genetically happy, and happen to be single AND live alone. My 2 daughters are married and live out-of-state. We keep up with each other regularly. There are friends I see frequently, and some fantasatic neighbors I see almost daily. Color me contented.


----------



## whiterock

Single and alone. DD and her family live in the town to the south of me, talk, text or email or all everyday, pick up the grandkids 2 or 3 days a week and keep them with me and try to keep them productively occupied. DS lives out of state, just left to go home after a 5 day visit, had the whole bunch her Friday night, like a huge slumber party. Loved them all here, took a deep breath of relaxation when they hit the road back to Nebraska. Had dinner with them in town, said goodbye and came home, then got on the phone and called a friend of mine and talked for a couple of hours.

Got other friends and usually talk to them 3 or 4 times a week and a few daily because I am the welfare watcher, someone has to look after them, and I took on the job.

I don't think at this point I could live long term with anyone, I'm set in my ways, got the house the way I want it, and adhere to my own unique schedule.

Ed


----------



## kalmara

Happy, contented, single & live alone. All good.


----------



## Laura

I have a teenager. I prefer her sunny disposition, quirky intelligence, sense of fun and adventure over dating anyone less than a happy man.

I do enjoy my alone time.


----------



## Twp.Tom

FarmboyBill said:


> Tom, how can I find happy if I never knew the emotion. The best times of my life were in between 1955 and 1965. Those were when I was the most contented. I WOULD have been happiest then IF I hadn't had severe asthma, and IF I hadn't had to go to HS. SO, when one thinks about the happiest times, and narrows down a few years, IF they REALLY think about it, they'll find things that wernt good in those years also. It all just evens out I guess, BUT, after alls said and done, Those were the best years.
> Course, now I barely remember them. Its just a section of life that I remember cause ive always remembered that time, back to when I remembered why I remembered that time as the best.
> Sorry to have fused ya lol.


Bill, You did not fuse me, lol, I just thought is was sad, that you did not have Happiness. I enjoy many of your posts here. And hope that your lull of Happiness changes.-Peace*


----------



## Guest

When I was single and alone, I also sometimes went for days on end without speaking to a person. ST is what kept me from going stir crazy. Turn over to HT, get into the ebb and flow here on Singletree, and in such a manner, have all the social interaction it took me to get through the night. 
Maybe I should have gotten out the television converter thing and started watching Gilligan's Island, instead. But I didn't.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Twp.Tom said:


> Bill, You did not fuse me, lol, I just thought is was sad, that you did not have Happiness. I enjoy many of your posts here. And hope that your lull of Happiness changes.-Peace*


IMHO, happiness is a matter of choice.


----------



## ceresone

Just to confuse the matter further--don't you think happiness comes from the inside? if you're content with where you are, and like who surrounds you-in my case animals--then to me, that's happiness


----------



## oneraddad

Ardie/WI said:


> IMHO, happiness is a matter of choice.



Not always, depression is a terrible mental illness.


----------



## doingitmyself

I'm happy, single, no kids at home, no pets at home. I get soooo much contact at work that quiet time at home with the sound of shop tools running is nice. 

But, I am looking to fill that time with a woman for company, conversation, and a supper companion. 

PS. If she had a tractor that would get huge extra points, even more points if pic. includes her operating tractor!!! LOLOL :hobbyhors . For most points possible her and her tractor should have some dirt on them!!!!!! Sorry folks but that's my kind of porn!!!!:hobbyhors


----------



## TxGypsy

:nanner: :bouncy:



Couldn't resist. Even has the prerequisite dirt!


----------



## RubyRed

I am quite content with being single. I have a wonderful family that I am fortunate that they want to spend time with me, and vice versa. Love watching my grandson grow and am anxious for more to be added!!  

I get just enough alone time that allows me to recharge and reflect. Life is good!!!


----------



## oneraddad

RubyRed said:


> I am quite content with being single. I have a wonderful family that I am fortunate that they want to spend time with me, and vice versa. Love watching my grandson grow and am anxious for more to be added!!
> 
> I get just enough alone time that allows me to recharge and reflect. Life is good!!!



Anxious ? I'm more nervous, I have 4 kids and only the first one has gave me Grandchildren. The two Grandkids I have now are a handful, I can't imagine what lifes gonna be like in ten years.


----------



## RubyRed

I say, bring 'em on!! I had a small family that is not close. The bigger the better for me!!


----------



## bajiay

I've been living alone for the past month now. It was REALLY hard at first and NO, I was not happy. I have never ever lived alone before. I am growing accustomed to it though and I do think that I am happy for the most part.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ardie, U say Happiness is a state of mind, and I suppose I agree
I say, having never experienced happiness, I don't know what it is, OR how to recognize when I have it.
example. I have never drove a MH tractor. Ive seen them, but never drove one. I suspect they would be alright, as ive driven every other make of tractor made in the last 70yrs, just never drove a Massey.


----------



## nehimama

ceresone said:


> Just to confuse the matter further--don't you think happiness comes from the inside? if you're content with where you are, and like who surrounds you-in my case animals--then to me, that's happiness


You are so right! Happiness comes from within oneself. No one is responsible for that but you yourself!


----------



## nehimama

doingitmyself said:


> I'm happy, single, no kids at home, no pets at home. I get soooo much contact at work that quiet time at home with the sound of shop tools running is nice.
> 
> But, I am looking to fill that time with a woman for company, conversation, and a supper companion.
> 
> PS. If she had a tractor that would get huge extra points, even more points if pic. includes her operating tractor!!! LOLOL :hobbyhors . For most points possible her and her tractor should have some dirt on them!!!!!! Sorry folks but that's my kind of porn!!!!:hobbyhors


Aw, shoot! I sold my tractor (8N) last year! Does that mean you don't like me anymore? 

P.S> I always wear lots o' dirt.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im totally satisfied with my life. Im comfortable with/in it. Im relaxed throughout the day living it.


----------



## oneraddad

Hey Bill, if you weren't happy the day your son was born, it probably ain't gonna happen


----------



## FarmboyBill

It aint gonna happen.


----------



## NancyWVa

I have been single for 20 years. Kids are grown but when they and I were younger I found it very hard to find the right man to be around my kids. Always seemed to be something. When I did find the right fit he died of cancer and my youngest age 8 was heart broken and after that I just stopped looking and just kept dealing with life that gets in the way sometimes. And before I knew it I'm old, broke and alone and have no idea what I want anymore. Seems that when we get older it's harder to find someone to live with. We have our own homes,our own ways of doing things, livestock, grand kids close by/or not, friends, family, whatever it keeps us from venturing out of the comfort zone. This winter has been a hard one on the east coast and we had 6 inch of snow last night.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I think you caught the most of it Nancy


----------



## oneraddad

Bill, PM me your address and I'll send you something that will make you happy, happy, happy !!!


----------



## SilverFlame819

No man, no children. I do have dogs. And a roommate. Can't wait to be living alone! I wouldn't mind having a roommate if I could find the right one. Happiness? Haven't felt happy or content in a long, LONG time. I'm trying to keep my thoughts aligned with the positive side of life, and all that, but... yeah, what he said about the depression thing. My life is just at a strange place right now.


----------



## Cornhusker

A wise woman once told me "Nobody can make you happy but you."


----------



## FarmboyBill

Cornie, Whats the difference between happiness, and satisfied, comfortable, and relaxed.


----------



## Cornhusker

FarmboyBill said:


> Cornie, Whats the difference between happiness, and satisfied, comfortable, and relaxed.


Not much difference it seems


> Full Definition of HAPPINESS
> 
> 1
> obsolete : good fortune : prosperity
> 2
> a : a state of well-being and contentment : joy
> b : a pleasurable or satisfying experience


----------



## Oxankle

When there is no woman in my house I am bereft of comfort. I can manage quite well alone, but "managing alone" does not satisfy me. I need the sounds and scent of woman, the singing in the kitchen, the clatter of pots and pans, the soft voice that tells me to get the dickens out from under foot. Someone to sit beside me while we watch the news or some silly TV program in the evenings.

Someone to surprise with little presents, someone to grow flowers for, someone whose birthday can be celebrated.

I want to see lingerie in the dryer, cosmetics on the counter in the master bath, high heels in the closet. 

When I come home in the evening I want to hear Jeopardy on the TV to tell me that she's resting and enjoying herself. I want to smell supper cooking, I want to hear the stories of the bratty kids in the high school, to hear about her day, what's new in the Yahoo news. BINGO!

I want to hear the little snozzling snore she says she doesn't have. I want to hear her call me "cover grabber" when she pulls the blankets back her way. I want to see her smile when she realizes that her coffee is made and her computer is on when she rises.

As I said, I want a woman in my house, a cheerful, optimistic, self-sufficient, thoroughly feminine woman with no axes to grind and nothing to prove.
Ox


----------



## Laura

Nothing wrong with that Ox. We all want what we want.


----------



## SilverFlame819

Well, there are plenty of those here, Ox. What's stopping you?


----------



## Oxankle

I've got exactly what I want, Flame. I was a widower two years and a bit over, Four years married again coming up shortly.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive wanted a lot of things over the years, and almost always got them, SO LONG AS They didn't have to do with women


----------



## TxGypsy

Oxankle said:


> I've got exactly what I want, Flame. I was a widower two years and a bit over, Four years married again coming up shortly.


This brings up a common problem. Well problem may not be the correct word. There are married people or people in long term relationships that regularly post on here. I am guilty of assuming that everyone on here is single. Yes I know that some folks can just remember who is who, but I usually don't. It would be nice if there was a way to identify either the singles or the 'non-availables' to keep them straight.


----------



## TxGypsy

Soooooo, basically I am the only single schmuck in here that is miserable being alone...lol. :hammer:


----------



## oneraddad

TxMex said:


> This brings up a common problem. Well problem may not be the correct word. There are married people or people in long term relationships that regularly post on here. I am guilty of assuming that everyone on here is single. Yes I know that some folks can just remember who is who, but I usually don't. It would be nice if there was a way to identify either the singles or the 'non-availables' to keep them straight.




You had your eye on the prize, and didn't know it was taken, huh ?


----------



## TxGypsy

oneraddad said:


> You had your eye on the prize, and didn't know it was taken, huh ?


LOL....nope. Got my eye on a different prize and I know that one is single  

I just brought it up because I figure there are other folks that get confused as well.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I just look at everyone's 'User profile', that usually tells me something about them*. It sure seems everyone here, lives far away, I think most of the ST participants are women? I am a Man, I am single, And I get lonely. I've had a few girlfriends, I am kind of excited, about crossing paths, with the woman of my Dreams, who knows what's going to happen next*! Good Luck to All, who wish to find someone to share their Life with*


----------



## Learner

I have been single for going on 4 years- I do have a 3.5 year old and a 6 year old and they keep me busy. After a very unhappy marriage, I enjoy being the dictator in my home. However, just in the last few months I have started thinking about dating again. I feel lonely sometimes- with increasing frequency. I don't think I could live with another man again, unless he was like totally perfect lol.. but dating would be nice


----------



## doingitmyself

I know that dinner is best shared with like minded company.

A BBQ is better with lots of like minded folks to share it with.

Work goes easier with a "get r done kind" of work partner.

Sometimes when I'm stretching/thinning metal on the anvil its much easier with an extra set of hands.

Chores can honestly become a form of dare I say foreplay with a like minded partner.

When trolling in a lake full of Bass its easier to troll if someone else is running the oars or motor.

When shooting precision bench rest its much easier to stay in form if someone hands you a bottle of water instead of wrecking your anchor point and walking to the truck.

When tilling the garden and your partner hands you an ice cold beer and says "let me do some", life is good.

When shooting hogs, the more lead that flies, (generally speaking that is) the more hogs that die.

To be sure there is no confusion. In other words, I am single, white, male, have gun, tools, and skills. LOLOL :hobbyhors


----------



## doingitmyself

TxMex said:


> Soooooo, basically I am the only single schmuck in here that is miserable being alone...lol. :hammer:


:umno: but i would not say miserable, i would say uninspired, unchallenged, why bother doing this garden just for me, Ok i concede but I'm not going to say miserable, ill go with hollow. On second thought how about I want to be part of something bigger than myself?? That's the best way to sum it up!!!


----------



## nehimama

Cornhusker said:


> A wise woman once told me "Nobody can make you happy but you."


She was spot on, Cornhusker! If you ain't happy, no one else can fix that for you. THat's the responsibility of each individual.


----------



## SimplerTimez

I am single, live alone and I am happy. With the right partner, I am ecstatic  Happy is good for now, or maybe, forever. But ecstatic and physical intimacy, partnership, doubled joy, would be a nice change 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp_oXrdsxRk

I'm just not going to stand around and waste my life or worry about it. If it happens, great; if not, I'll make other things happen.

~ST


----------



## Oxankle

"Nobody can make you happy but you" 

Yes, that's about it. If a man living alone needs a woman to make him happy, then the man must make himself into something a woman wants, then go out and drag one back to his cave. Then, if he wants to STAY happy he must do what SHE wants at least part of the time. 

You'll know when you are doing well if she's singing in the kitchen and is not in any hurry to spend time away from the place. If she's young she'll start nesting---when that happens you'd better look for a well-paying, permanent, job.


----------



## Jim-mi

Mixed emotion about a shoulder to lean on or not.
After my jury duty this week dealing with the dregs of todays decadent society, I sure enjoyed the peace and quiet at home 'alone' . . . . . . 
But if there was a shoulder to lean on, I probably would have tired her with my complaining about the stupid numb-nuts of today.

Over all the proper woman could have calmed me down . . . . . .But she doesn't exist here in my humble abode right now............


----------



## doingitmyself

^ ^^Jim, you got to get to send some Pm's^^

And otherwise get to know some of these women here. Most are pretty awesome, know how to run a tractor and stuff. Here's a secret, they all clean up real good on Sat. night!!!!


----------



## nehimama

doingitmyself said:


> ^ ^^Bill you got to get to send some Pm's^^
> 
> And otherwise get to know some of these women here. Most are pretty awesome, know how to run a tractor and stuff. Here's a secret, they all clean up real good on Sat. night!!!!


*giggle* Awwwww! You're talkin' 'bout me again! rincess:


----------



## Jim-mi

Can't resist . . . . . .You mean they Only clean up on Sat. night ????? . . . . . . . . . LOL



part of my problem . . I am not PC (politicocorrect) all the time . . . love to stir the pot . . . . LOL


----------



## Hornacopia

I am single -- never married -- and live alone. I've had a couple of live-in girlfriends, but have otherwise always lived alone. There has almost always been a dog in the house, however, and I can't imagine not having a canine companion for the rest of my life.

Being lonely isn't something I've experienced ever; I've always been comfortable with my own company, and am content with being single. But, as others have observed, sharing a life with someone special is more rich, more complete. I don't need a partner to be happy -- but I keep looking because I do miss having a woman around.

As an introvert, I get more than enough social interaction at school every day. I just came back from a training that was so socially intensive that I was drained and wanted a day or two alone! During the summer, I can be at the homestead for a week and not have any interaction with another human, but I'm never lonely.

Horn


----------



## TxGypsy

All y'all happy singles must not have a tractor with attachments!

Takes me 2-3 times as long to hook up equipment by myself. On the tractor, off the tractor, on the tractor, off the tractor.......need a bigger freaking sledge hammer. Oh yes you are going to go on there!!!! Crawl under the tractor so I can get a foot under the PTO shaft and use both hands to get it seated. 

Yep....y'all must not own tractors


----------



## doingitmyself

^^^ You would be good at writing the subtitles under the pics. from a tractor porn calendar!!!^^^ LOLOL :lookout:


----------



## tambo

I hate changing out equipment on a tractor. I usually lose my religion.

I sure wished I had a mate today cleaning up limbs. Running a chainsaw isn't my idea of fun. I wish I had someone to go fishing with too.


----------



## Laura

You're right Tambo, I don't have a tractor, and yes I DO know how much longer it takes to do a lot of stuff by myself than with a partner. I also know how much longer it takes, and frustrating, to get stuff done with someone with the working knowledge of a little kid.

To most men, my place looks like WORK and they don't want anything to do with it. I haven't asked anyone either. A few have offered, but the shape they were in, they were clueless or had another agenda. No thank you. They didn't have tractors either.


----------



## bajiay

Ha ha! Ya'll crack me up!

I don't have a tractor yet but I will as soon as I find a man that does!


----------



## Guest

The wood chipper I had weighed 900 pounds, and the front end loader over 2000. That plow I used for so long, I could manhandle it, didn't know til I sold it that it weighed 400 pounds. Of course, I never picked it up and toted it, but would jerk it around a few inches to line it up. Eventually, I used railroad ties to make a path to back my tractor up exactly where I dropped the equipment, at the exact same angle. A couple of steel bars between trees and a come-along to raise or lower the implement. Long as everything lines up straight, it was not much of a problem.


----------



## Jim-mi

No reason to ever mess with the front end loader . . . . .All the three point stuff is easy enough to back into . . . . .
But the JD attachments is another story . . . . .


----------



## Guest

Sure there are reasons to remove a front end loader. Most obvious is that sometimes you don't want to haul around 2000 pounds of extra weight, putting work on your hydraulic pump every single time you use the tractor. Ask anybody who ever weighed 40% more than their body was meant to weigh. Or, better yet, ask anybody who ever paid a Deere dealership to rebuild a hydraulic pump, and spoke to the actual hydraulic guy about why it wore out.


----------



## Oxankle

"Takes me 2-3 times as long to hook up equipment by myself. On the tractor, off the tractor, on the tractor, off the tractor.......need a bigger freaking sledge hammer. Oh yes you are going to go on there!!!! Crawl under the tractor so I can get a foot under the PTO shaft and use both hands to get it seated."

That I can sympathize with. Especially if the hog or the tiller or whatever has been sitting out in the weather and dust for six months, the collar on the PTO shaft has locked up, you are already tired from having to shove the implement around to line up the lift arms---and you are maybe 5'5" and have the upper body strength of most women. 

Tex, if you go around crawling under tractors just make sure the brakes are locked.


----------



## TxGypsy

Oxankle said:


> That I can sympathize with. Especially if the hog or the tiller or whatever has been sitting out in the weather and dust for six months, the collar on the PTO shaft has locked up, you are already tired from having to shove the implement around to line up the lift arms---and you are maybe 5'5" and have the upper body strength of most women.
> 
> Tex, if you go around crawling under tractors just make sure the brakes are locked.


I am blessed in that regard. I am really strong for a woman. I'd guess I am at least as strong as an average man that has an office job. I'd never make it if I wasn't. If I couldn't shove equipment around a little in order to get it to line up I'd have probably already returned my tractor.

Just last week I found a heck of a good deal on square bales. When I contacted them to see how many they had left I signed my first name on the email. The women that had made the listing immediately inquired if I had a man to load the hay for me. No....no I do not have a man, but I assured her that I could load the hay. Ended up there was a fella there to help. He put the bales on the end of the trailer and I moved and stacked them on the trailer. 44 bales. Not too bad. When I was a teenager I walked down the rows throwing bales up onto the truck for hours at a time. Probably couldn't do that now.

Safety first, yes the brakes were locked. I was raised around tractors. One of my earliest memories is of me perched up on the seat of a Cub Cadet tractor with my little feet just barely dangling over the seat, seems like I was 4 or 5 yrs old, driving the tractor with my Grandpa walking behind the tractor with a horse plow. He'd aim me at a fence post and then when we ran out of garden he'd run forward and stop the tractor before I ran over the fence, get it turned around and aim me towards the other end. Had Granny known he did that she'd have taken his skin off in one piece!


----------



## Jim-mi

Be grateful for all the things you learned from a Grandpa like that..........

What a crying shame that in todays topsy turvy world that same wise Grandpa would get thrown in jail for those "teachings".


----------



## Oxankle

I should have known; if you can handle 70 pound hive bodies full of honey you can handle hay bales. By the way; I got so that I'd only use Illinoise supers--I got tired of lifting 70 pound boxes, sometimes chest high. 

I'm afraid the glory days of beekeeping, no mites, no foulbrood, no sudden death, no killer bees, are over. When my kids were growing up my bees lined the back wall of our house and the kids played within feet of them. Sometimes I could work my bees in street clothes, sometimes no net and little smoke.


----------



## tambo

Laura said:


> *To most men, my place looks like WORK and they don't want anything to do with it.* I haven't asked anyone either. A few have offered, but the shape they were in, they were clueless or had another agenda. No thank you. They didn't have tractors either.


I feel this way too.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Gee Whiz. Yes, it takes twice as long to hook up something, but the total time is under a minute tops. 90% of my equipment has wheels so its no MAJOR problem to move it a bit to get it hooked. Im glad to hear ya all get all this great meaniful exercise. lol


----------



## doingitmyself

Laura said:


> You're right Tambo, I don't have a tractor, and yes I DO know how much longer it takes to do a lot of stuff by myself than with a partner. I also know how much longer it takes, and frustrating, to get stuff done with someone with the working knowledge of a little kid.
> 
> To most men, my place looks like WORK and they don't want anything to do with it. I haven't asked anyone either. A few have offered, but the shape they were in, they were clueless or had another agenda. No thank you. They didn't have tractors either.


Hey now, if man lost his tractor, farm, dogs, and kids in a divorce and has yet to replace it you got to cut him some slack. He just has not found the right woman to start over with. Now on the other hand if he does not know how to run a tractor, nor has the inclination to learn, and is afraid of work then it is true you don't need him around.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

My Dad used an old buggy axle to move/align equipment for hooking up to a three point hitch. Don't know what happened to that axle, but I found a tamping post/rod at Home Depot that works almost as well. Hooking up stuff to the pto is usually a pain though. I have never taken the loaders off the tractors, but they have the skid steer type quick attach system. I'll take the bucket off when it's not needed, and that saves hauling around a few hundred pounds.


----------



## Oxankle

Wreck; The post tamping rod is probably close to what I have. I don't know how mine started life, but it has one end beaten into a point and the other into a chisel shape. In the area where I got it the ground is mostly rock, so in wet weather the pointed end was used to start holes for T posts and the chiseled end for prying rocks out of the ground.

Now I don't own a rock, so it is strictly a pry bar except in the driest and hottest weather. When I am forced to put down a post in such circumstances it still starts holes for T posts.


----------



## Hornacopia

Wow! Women that appreciate tractors -- where have y'all been all my life?

True story . . . when I first bought my property, I was dating a gal that I thought had a lot of potential. We clicked, liked a lot of the same things, seemed pretty compatible. I was doing a lot of things on the homestead the hard way -- clearing brush and dragging it by muscle. One day I commented that I was going to need a tractor. She said, "oh, you don't need a tractor!" I knew right then that the relationship was ultimately doomed! 

I grew up with a dad that taught me, "you never have enough tools." He encouraged my tractor purchase, and every other equipment purchase I have made. One of these days, I want a mini-excavator, too!

Horn


----------



## FarmboyBill

I have big tractors. I have medium asize tractors, and I have tiny tractors. Havnt found a woman interested in them yet lol


----------



## Raeven

Bill... it's not usually a good idea to boast about your tiny tractors. The big ones, you bet. But not the tiny ones.  (Teasing.)


----------



## arcticow

Ramblin Wreck said:


> My Dad used an old buggy axle to move/align equipment for hooking up to a three point hitch. Don't know what happened to that axle, but I found a tamping post/rod at Home Depot that works almost as well. Hooking up stuff to the pto is usually a pain though. I have never taken the loaders off the tractors, but they have the skid steer type quick attach system. I'll take the bucket off when it's not needed, and that saves hauling around a few hundred pounds.


Old rake or disc axles will do the same work if you can find one in a junk pile...


----------



## SimplerTimez

Laura said:


> You're right Tambo, I don't have a tractor, and yes I DO know how much longer it takes to do a lot of stuff by myself than with a partner. I also know how much longer it takes, and frustrating, to get stuff done with someone with the working knowledge of a little kid.
> 
> <snip>


This will be me, but I have the enthusiasm of a little kid to match, does that help any? 

~ST


----------



## doingitmyself

Raeven said:


> Bill... it's not usually a good idea to boast about your tiny tractors. The big ones, you bet. But not the tiny ones.  (Teasing.)



Just from what i have heard, If you got the right attachments and know how to use them properly a compact (small) tractor is much better than a big tractor that's rusty and wont start!!!!  Unless its a barn yard ornament that is. Seems to be lots of them around.


----------



## nehimama

FarmboyBill said:


> I have big tractors. I have medium asize tractors, and I have tiny tractors. Havnt found a woman interested in them yet lol


Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Hang onto one a them small tractors for me, Bill! (I hope it's an 8n or a 9n!)


----------



## nehimama

Hornacopia said:


> Wow! Women that appreciate tractors -- where have y'all been all my life?
> 
> True story . . . when I first bought my property, I was dating a gal that I thought had a lot of potential. We clicked, liked a lot of the same things, seemed pretty compatible. I was doing a lot of things on the homestead the hard way -- clearing brush and dragging it by muscle. One day I commented that I was going to need a tractor. She said, "oh, you don't need a tractor!" I knew right then that the relationship was ultimately doomed!
> 
> I grew up with a dad that taught me, "you never have enough tools." He encouraged my tractor purchase, and every other equipment purchase I have made. One of these days, I want a mini-excavator, too!
> 
> Horn


OMG!!! I could have SO MUCH FUN with a mini excavator!!!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## TxGypsy

Oxankle said:


> I should have known; if you can handle 70 pound hive bodies full of honey you can handle hay bales. By the way; I got so that I'd only use Illinoise supers--I got tired of lifting 70 pound boxes, sometimes chest high.
> 
> I'm afraid the glory days of beekeeping, no mites, no foulbrood, no sudden death, no killer bees, are over. When my kids were growing up my bees lined the back wall of our house and the kids played within feet of them. Sometimes I could work my bees in street clothes, sometimes no net and little smoke.


Since you rang my beekeeping bell....I just had to reply  LOL...most of my friends have learned not to bring up the subject!

I have no desire to lift hive bodies full of honey and I don't. I have a large wagon with knobby tires that I take with me to the bee yard. On that wagon I have constructed a long box the height and width of a regular hive body, but the length of the wagon. I remove fully capped frames of honey, and place them into the box. I then place an extracted frame in it's place in the hive which the bees rapidly refill. So I am only lifting frames. 

I am not having the problems with my bees that the majority of beekeepers seem to have. I don't use chemicals in my hives and I keep very sanitary hives. I'm also very gentle when I handle my bees. I do use a lot more brand new equipment than most beeks, but I am having a much higher level of success too.


----------



## Cornhusker

doingitmyself said:


> ^ ^^Jim, you got to get to send some Pm's^^
> 
> And otherwise get to know some of these women here. Most are pretty awesome, know how to run a tractor and stuff. Here's a secret, they all clean up real good on Sat. night!!!!


I tried Pm'ing a few once
I don't know if they didn't like my politics or found a picture of me somewhere, but they all stopped responding. :shrug:
I'm saving my tractors for someone special


----------



## NoClue

I only have my kids part of the time, but essentially I live alone.

I'm generally happy. I'm not always happy about being single, or about being alone, but in the broader picture I'm still happy. A large part of that, I think, is that after my divorce, I made a conscious effort to become a part of my community and to establish a broad circle of friends.


----------



## Oxankle

Tex;Gentle handling makes for easy beekeeping, or at least as easy as it can be. I never took out a single frame when pulling supers for extracting because the frames always had one or more connections to the next frame and pulling them started honey dripping. Bad enough that the spaces between supers had filled comb in them. 

I caught my first bees in the woods, chopped down the bee trees, captured the queen and let the bees settle around her, shook them into a burlap bag and took them home.
I caught several such colonies and quit that when I caught a colony of little black German bees that let me know such work was hazardous without a bee suit. I was about fourteen at the time. Bought my equipment from Sears, re-queened with Midnight or Starline queens. 

When I left home to go into the army I had stored about a dozen gallon cans of honey in the folk's attic. Years later a younger brother got them out, heated them and passed the honey around to the relatives. 

I started over when I married and settled down. I've given all my bees and most of my equipment away; there is one lonesome colony out there that I've given to a friend but has not been picked up.


----------



## doingitmyself

Cornhusker said:


> I tried Pm'ing a few once
> I don't know if they didn't like my politics or found a picture of me somewhere, but they all stopped responding. :shrug:
> I'm saving my tractors for someone special


True that! But, maybe they just got too busy and never got around to Pming you back. Sometimes they just an extra bump? I'm just saying a PM is free. Make a friend, you never know where it will go.


----------



## Oxankle

When a man speaks to a woman she answers if she's interested. No answer, move on and ignore her. If she changes her mind she'll let you know.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I figrure Im the same guy when I spoke to her, as I am when she changes her mind and wants to speak to me.

COURSE, that's MUCH easier to do now that I and all who are interested in an ole buzzard are OLD.


----------



## paintlady

I have been living alone for over a year now. I was content with it as I get to see my kids and grandkids often and also had an amazing golden retriever companion. I had to put her to sleep last week and now I am struggling with feeling really lonely. I have a job but really don't get to socialize at work much. I am hoping that I can keep myself busy this summer to avoid feeling lonely. I miss the farm life and am also adjusting to life in town so I guess there are a lot of adjustments I will have to make this year.


----------



## doingitmyself

Oxankle said:


> When a man speaks to a woman she answers if she's interested. No answer, move on and ignore her. If she changes her mind she'll let you know.


I hear what your saying and i can't really disagree. But to be honest i think most women like to be chased a little. I mean why not, if you thought they were interesting enough for one Pm I certainly would shoot another. The next time perhaps a little light hearted humor will get a response. If you get a not interested reply then enough said.


----------



## TxGypsy

paintlady said:


> I have been living alone for over a year now. I was content with it as I get to see my kids and grandkids often and also had an amazing golden retriever companion. I had to put her to sleep last week and now I am struggling with feeling really lonely. I have a job but really don't get to socialize at work much. I am hoping that I can keep myself busy this summer to avoid feeling lonely. I miss the farm life and am also adjusting to life in town so I guess there are a lot of adjustments I will have to make this year.


I'm sorry for you loss. Goldies are awesome! 

My mini schnauzer has helped keep me sane through life's curve balls. He's getting a bit long in the tooth and I am dreading the day he leaves me.

He travels with me. Even rides on my motorcycle. Not too crazy about the 4 wheeler for some reason. I'd think shooting down the interstate at 70 mph would be scarier for him, but he loves it. I am currently terrorizing him by assembling bee hives in the house with a nail gun. Poor little guy!


----------



## Fowler

Seriously!!! I call bull hocky!! Being lonely sucks!!! And doing things alone sucks even worse! Having no one besides your sheep or dogs to greet you when you get home sucks, having only myself to eat with sucks, having no one to laugh with sucks, having no one to snuggle and have sex with sucks!! I miss having someone to love and cherish and who cherishes me! I refuse to turn into the crazy cat lady with only a dog to cuddle! This is sheep poo!! 

This message has been approved by the poo fairy!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I don't know. There's some awfully nice Cat Women out and about:


----------



## Onyons

I am single and I live alone. I do not even have pets. (Laugh out loud). I am very happy.


----------



## Fowler

LOL @ Rambling,

You can be alone and be happy, but I dont believe people dont get lonely.


----------



## Fowler

Here"s an insert from Elizabeth Gilbert:
When I get lonely these days, I think: So BE lonely, Liz. Learn your way around loneliness. Make a map of it. Sit with it, for once in your life. Welcome to the human experience. But never again use another person's body or emotions as a scratching post for your own unfulfilled yearnings.&#8221; 

This is tuff to accomplish, I still yearn.


----------



## neverfear

Fowler said:


> Seriously!!! I call bull hocky!! Being lonely sucks!!! And doing things alone sucks even worse! Having no one besides your sheep or dogs to greet you when you get home sucks, having only myself to eat with sucks, having no one to laugh with sucks, having no one to snuggle and have sex with sucks!! I miss having someone to love and cherish and who cherishes me! I refuse to turn into the crazy cat lady with only a dog to cuddle! This is sheep poo!!
> 
> This message has been approved by the poo fairy!!


< This >


----------



## rkintn

Cornhusker said:


> I tried Pm'ing a few once
> 
> I don't know if they didn't like my politics or found a picture of me somewhere, but they all stopped responding. :shrug:
> 
> I'm saving my tractors for someone special



Messaging is kinda tricky. People seem to have lost the knack for conversation. There is a give and take to it. Asking and answering questions shows interest. If whoever I'm messaging with sends a couple of messages that don't have that conversational quality to them, I just quit answering. This is a very common problem with online dating sites. 

I'm not saying this is what happened with you, this has just been my experience. YMMV. 


Mean people suck.


----------



## Fowler

I didnt know you were flirting with me cornhusker....LOL!!!! J/K

Now where's that tractor pic?....LOL!!


----------



## katykanuk

I live alone now my children are on their own. Single mom for 20 years, never lonely.
Love living on my own but sure could use one of those weekend guys!!!!!!!!!!:tmi:


----------



## hawgsquatch

I am content as a person being single. I am not alone as my youngest still lives with me. I was told by my friends that after my divorce I would eventually like being single and embrace it. They were right. I love being with me. Now, I have been single long enough to sometimes get lonely too. lonely is a good thing, it reminds me of the value of companionship. But, by being alone and understaning aloneness, I can go forth and try relationships based on anything other than the "need to not be alone." I might do this some day, but for now I will go fishing and hunting and enjoy my own company.


----------



## nehimama

If I've ever said, anywhere in this thread, or anywhere, that I'm happy being alone, I lied!!! I'm a happy Lady, but, doggonitt! I get lonely for companionship. I'm about 6 breaths away from crying my eyes out.


----------



## bajiay

I'm sorry Nehi...I'm with you My Friend. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## neverfear

Oxankle said:


> When there is no woman in my house I am bereft of comfort. I can manage quite well alone, but "managing alone" does not satisfy me. I need the sounds and scent of woman, the singing in the kitchen, the clatter of pots and pans, the soft voice that tells me to get the dickens out from under foot. Someone to sit beside me while we watch the news or some silly TV program in the evenings.
> 
> Someone to surprise with little presents, someone to grow flowers for, someone whose birthday can be celebrated.
> 
> I want to see lingerie in the dryer, cosmetics on the counter in the master bath, high heels in the closet.
> 
> When I come home in the evening I want to hear Jeopardy on the TV to tell me that she's resting and enjoying herself. I want to smell supper cooking, I want to hear the stories of the bratty kids in the high school, to hear about her day, what's new in the Yahoo news. BINGO!
> 
> I want to hear the little snozzling snore she says she doesn't have. I want to hear her call me "cover grabber" when she pulls the blankets back her way. I want to see her smile when she realizes that her coffee is made and her computer is on when she rises.
> 
> As I said, I want a woman in my house, a cheerful, optimistic, self-sufficient, thoroughly feminine woman with no axes to grind and nothing to prove.
> Ox


< This >


----------



## neverfear

I'm tired of living alone. 

If I don't have someone to protect, then what's my purpose in this life?

Living alone makes me feel like I need a life.

nuff said

Edit to add; And I have been a member here for 8 years. Can I have my avatar now? Just because I haven't started posting until now, doesn't make me all bad, does it?


----------



## Cornhusker

Fowler said:


> I didnt know you were flirting with me cornhusker....LOL!!!! J/K
> 
> Now where's that tractor pic?....LOL!!


Here's a couple shots on the trailer.....not sure why these are the only pictures I had.
In case you couldn't tell, I kinda like old tractors


----------



## roadless

Nevermind.:facepalm:


----------



## northstitch

nehimama said:


> If I've ever said, anywhere in this thread, or anywhere, that I'm happy being alone, I lied!!! I'm a happy Lady, but, doggonitt! I get lonely for companionship. I'm about 6 breaths away from crying my eyes out.


That's how I feel too, Nehi !!


----------



## hawgsquatch

Well, on any forum it usually takes about four posts for my sarcasm to fall out.

Here it goes..... I have never met or seen someone who was miserable and knew it and said to myself.....There is an obviously unhappy person...can't wait to get me some of that misery.

The military uses a saying.."Fake it until you........MAKE IT! Pretend to be happy, (even if you must force yourself) and perhaps that someone who you will create happiness with will stick around to find out how awesome you are? 

Unhappiness begets attractiveness begets insecurity begets misery etc.... its a downward spiral.


----------



## Fowler

Honesty is sexy to me, it means you are human with real emotions. People get lonely its an honest feeling and dont mistake honesty for neediness. Everyone yearns to be cherished and adored, I would be happier with someone that smells like old spice!!...LOL


----------



## Fowler

I think your tractor is sexy cornhusker!!!


----------



## Fowler

Oxankle said:


> When there is no woman in my house I am bereft of comfort. I can manage quite well alone, but "managing alone" does not satisfy me. I need the sounds and scent of woman, the singing in the kitchen, the clatter of pots and pans, the soft voice that tells me to get the dickens out from under foot. Someone to sit beside me while we watch the news or some silly TV program in the evenings.
> 
> Someone to surprise with little presents, someone to grow flowers for, someone whose birthday can be celebrated.
> 
> I want to see lingerie in the dryer, cosmetics on the counter in the master bath, high heels in the closet.
> 
> When I come home in the evening I want to hear Jeopardy on the TV to tell me that she's resting and enjoying herself. I want to smell supper cooking, I want to hear the stories of the bratty kids in the high school, to hear about her day, what's new in the Yahoo news. BINGO!
> 
> I want to hear the little snozzling snore she says she doesn't have. I want to hear her call me "cover grabber" when she pulls the blankets back her way. I want to see her smile when she realizes that her coffee is made and her computer is on when she rises.
> 
> As I said, I want a woman in my house, a cheerful, optimistic, self-sufficient, thoroughly feminine woman with no axes to grind and nothing to prove.
> Ox


I yearn for a man to feel this ^^^^ for me. Beautifully stated Ox


----------



## TxGypsy

I'm seeing someone :bouncy:

I am so much happier that there is no comparison. I'm hoping he'd like to stick around.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

hawgsquatch said:


> Well, on any forum it usually takes about four posts for my sarcasm to fall out.
> 
> Here it goes..... I have never met or seen someone who was miserable and knew it and said to myself.....There is an obviously unhappy person...can't wait to get me some of that misery.
> 
> The military uses a saying.."Fake it until you........MAKE IT! Pretend to be happy, (even if you must force yourself) and perhaps that someone who you will create happiness with will stick around to find out how awesome you are?
> 
> *Unhappiness begets attractiveness begets insecurity begets misery etc.... its a downward spiral*.


Bang on.
My gf likes to smoke hooka and go dancing at a bar that is geared towards 30 and under, but has it's handful of over 40's that are doing the same thing, just dancing and having a good time.

When I was mopey dope debbie downer....even when I 'faked' the smile it was obvious....I was like garlic to a vampire.
When I started digging out of this fog / cloud, and actually WAS enjoying life, a bunch of us from work went to the same place for a co-workers b-day.
Mind you my co-workers are 20 years my junior.
The next day at work, the kids were like: OMG what was going on w you last night.....you were getting hit on right and left!!
(Obviously it was all 'hook up' type advances, BUT, it was flattering all the same)

It makes a HUGE difference when you grab a hold of the seat and start pulling yourself out of the whirlpool of downward spiral!!


----------



## nehimama

I *SAID* I'm a happy lady! I do NOT go around frowning & crying, "Woe is me." But on the inside, just lonely.


----------



## whiterock

TxMex, keep that fella handy and happy, glad you got him, and his kids too.

Fowler, if you think honesty is sexy, I'm so sexy I'm considered insulting by many.

Ed


----------



## Laura

Cornhusker said:


> Here's a couple shots on the trailer.....not sure why these are the only pictures I had.
> In case you couldn't tell, I kinda like old tractors


Cornhusker, I've been admiring your words for a long time. Now, not only do I see a hot old tractor, I see your dog! You've always been reluctant to show your face. You don't need to. You may be shy, but I bet you have twinkle in your eyes and a nice smile.


----------



## Cornhusker

Laura said:


> Cornhusker, I've been admiring your words for a long time. Now, not only do I see a hot old tractor, I see your dog! You've always been reluctant to show your face. You don't need to. You may be shy, but I bet you have twinkle in your eyes and a nice smile.


Thanks 
I dunno about a nice smile, but I have been accused of eye twinkling on occasion 
Someday somebody will get a picture of me and I'll post it somewhere


----------



## Dutchie

Laura said:


> Cornhusker, I've been admiring your words for a long time. Now, not only do I see a hot old tractor, I see your dog! You've always been reluctant to show your face. You don't need to. You may be shy, but I bet you have twinkle in your eyes and a nice smile.


He is very handsome.


----------



## Laura

Dutchie said:


> He is very handsome.


I'm sure he is, but that is no matter to me.


----------



## Cornhusker

Dutchie said:


> He is very handsome.





Laura said:


> I'm sure he is, but that is no matter to me.


I'm not sure "handsome" is the right description, but if she wants to think that, I'll let her :happy2:


----------



## roadless

I have seen your picture cornhusker, handsome fits!


----------



## Cornhusker

roadless said:


> I have seen your picture cornhusker, handsome fits!


Thanks, it's not often I'm accused of that, but I'm glad you think so


----------



## Fowler

whiterock said:


> TxMex, keep that fella handy and happy, glad you got him, and his kids too.
> 
> Fowler, if you think honesty is sexy, I'm so sexy I'm considered insulting by many.
> 
> Ed


I honestly dont care what people think...LOLound:


----------



## Fowler

TxMex said:


> I'm seeing someone :bouncy:
> 
> I am so much happier that there is no comparison. I'm hoping he'd like to stick around.


I am so happy for you!!! I love that new man smell....LOL


----------



## TxGypsy

Fowler said:


> I am so happy for you!!! I love that new man smell....LOL


ROFL! That is just too good!

It is an interesting experience. My head feels like it is stuffed with clouds where an occasional bee floats by(my brain trying to remember I need to work in the bee yard). Occasionally the fog clears, the intellect peeks around to make sure I'm not making a monumental mistake and then goes back to napping. Yep. I'm liking the new man smell :happy2:


----------



## Fowler

I am so excited for you, honestly (because it's sexy)..LOL I think I have forgotten what it feels like to have my head in the clouds and new man smell when you just wanna suck it off their neck!! Just enjoy the smell txmex, and I hope it last forever!!


----------



## TxGypsy

I have been giggling about this all day. New man smell bwahahahahaha!!



Fowler said:


> I am so excited for you, honestly (because it's sexy)..LOL I think I have forgotten what it feels like to have my head in the clouds and new man smell when you just wanna suck it off their neck!! Just enjoy the smell txmex, and I hope it last forever!!


Um well....he does have a nice neck. I'll suggest that this weekend


----------



## TxGypsy

Thanks Fowler! That was a great suggestion. 

Hope everyone had a great long weekend.


----------



## Onyons

I am an extrovert! I live alone and I do not have kids. I have never been married. I do not have any cats or dogs and I am not dating anyone. So, I am truly all alone.

I am happy and content. I work full time. I also believe in marriage but it just did not work out that way. 

I was in the Reserves for 30 years. Five years enlisted and 25 years as an Officer. I retired from the military last year and I currently work full time as a civilian. I am not old enough to retire from my civilian job. I joined the militay very young. 

My faith makes all the diference for me. Yup. I am happy and content.


----------



## roadless

Welcome Onyons! Pull up a chair and enjoy the show!


----------

